# Smooch, Kira and Jack - School Pictures



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Smooch, Kira and Jack were at the show this weekend so we decided to do some "school pictures" with the photographer who was there. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out so thought I'd share them


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I am assuming the really well groomed is Smooch and he is beautiful.Your guys are all great looking and I'll bet a joy to have.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful pics!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The first one is Jack, the lighter girl with the flowers is Kira and the baby with the flowers is Smooch


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's been some time since I saw a picture of Kira, she is really a beautiful girl! How are Jack's puppies?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The puppies are great as far as I know! I am hoping to see the boy who lives near me in the next couple of weeks so I will post pictures for sure!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!! And did you not post the other Group shot picture of your face yet???? LMAO!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Beautiful pictures!! And did you not post the other Group shot picture of your face yet???? LMAO!!!


I'm TRYING TO PRETEND IT DOESN'T EXIST!!!! haha


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Great shots! What a trio of lovely. I think you should have put up that awesome picture of you by the group ring that Teddy took. I just love that one, it really says a thousand words!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok fine. LOL So embarrassing.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

ROTFL!!! I love it Michelle!!! It shows just how excited you were! Everytime I see it, it brings a smile to my face!!  I know that is what I would look like too...maybe a little worse!! haha


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! You too, Michelle! LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous Goldens, wow! Love your picture, it's priceless.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Here is Jack's Group placement photo (that I was so excited about in my photo haha)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Soooo good looking! It makes me really want some professional pictures of my crew.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What beautiful dogs and great school photos!


----------

